# Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency officer baiting story



## Autry (Sep 4, 2007)

Breaking news: Wildlife officers accused of bear baiting 
By Rick Laney 
of The Daily Times Staff

A group of Blount County hunters say two Tennessee Wildlife Resources
Agency (TWRA) officers were hunting bear over a baited area this
morning. 
Early this afternoon, TWRA said four men - including two Tennessee
wildlife officers - have been accused of running dogs and hunting
near a 20-gallon drum covered with sticks. 
Willard Perryman, the TWRA Wildlife Officer supervisor said, "We
did find bait in there. It was a plastic barrel that was buried and
half-full of fresh donuts. 
"The first TWRA Wildlife officer to arrive, Jeff Pierce, did not
participate in the investigation because two of the men are his
colleagues. 
"We have to decide if we can actually conduct the investigation or
if we need to turn it over to an investigator from Nashville because
it
involves our people. 
"If we do the investigation here, the first thing we'll do is go
out and interview the accused." 
The bait was found on property off Montvale Road on Chilhowee
Mountain. A drive for off-road vehicles was used to access the area. 
We'll have more information as it becomes available or in Thursday's
edition of The Daily Times. 
Source: http://www.thedailytimes.com


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Autry,
What does Tennessee bear baiting have to do with the North Dakota initiated measure to ban high fence hunting operations?
Jim


----------



## Autry (Sep 4, 2007)

I was just pointing out how corrupt some state wildlife agencies are. They seem to think that the laws are for everyone except them. TWRA has been real interested in promoting all sorts of laws, many involving the high fence issue but when it comes to following the laws, TWRA's approach is do as I say and not I as do. TWRA is one of the most corrupt government agencies that you will find. Just a few months back, TWRA tried to import elk that did not meet state or federal laws for importation regarding disease issues and that is exactly how disease gets spread.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I still don't see what it has to do with this topic.


----------



## Autry (Sep 4, 2007)

Dak said:


> I still don't see what it has to do with this topic.


This topic is about fair chase,......right?

Hunting over bait is not fair chase, especially when you are using do-nuts for bait!

Everyone knows that bears and cops can not resist do-nuts and that was what they were using for bait! Of coarse, the do-nuts is also the reason they got caught..........it was just a matter of time before the cops showed up!   

TWRA Officers Accused of Hunting Over Bait

Internal Investigation Underway

by Richard Simms www.chattanoogan.com

posted September 27, 2007

TWRA Region IV Manager Bob Nichols confirms that the Agency is investigating allegations that two TWRA wildlife officers were seen illegally bear hunting over bait in Blount County.

"We are just trying to get to the bottom of who, what, when, and where," said Nichols.

A group of Blount County hunters say they observed two TWRA officers bear hunting over a baited area early Wednesday morning.

A TWRA supervisor on the scene Wednesday afternoon told a reporter for The Daily Times newspaper in Maryville that they did find a plastic barrel that was was buried and half-full of fresh donuts. He also said one wildlife officer responding to the scene recused himself from the investigation since two of the accused are his colleagues.

Nichols says that for now, the investigation is being handled internally and has not been handed over to an outside agency.

"We're not going to pull any punches," said Nichols. "The investigation will lead where it leads."

Nichols declined to identify the officers involved and said there is no way to know how long the investigation might take.

TWRA officers all across the state spend a great deal of time investigating illegal baiting of deer, bear and turkeys.

Cape Taylor, the law enforcement supervisor over Area 21 in Middle Tennessee said in the first few days of the archery deer season, "We made about a dozen baiting arrests.

Taylor said, "Baiting is not allowed in our state, but it is amazing that every year we will make numerous cases against people who are just too lazy to hunt like they are supposed to."

Meanwhile the bear harvest in Tennessee is down compared to the same time last year. As of Sept. 27 in 2006 hunters had taken 22 bears in Tennessee. As of the same date this year, only 12 bears have been taken.

Nichols said he would expect a lower harvest due to the hot, dry weather and the fact that dogs have a more difficult time trailing. He also said that the acorn crop fared well in the mountains and that bears have plenty of natural food.

"Acorns aren't a problem," he said. "Our (nuisance) bear problems are down because they're finding their own food. It will impact harvest because bears will stay in the (Great Smoky Mountain National) park."


----------



## Autry (Sep 4, 2007)

This sort of thing will just get swept under the rug but when they catch one of their TWRA agents selling illegal drugs while on duty, they dock them a day's pay. I guess they figure with the money they made selling illegal drugs that day, there is no need for the state to have to pay them.


----------

